# Trek Cali SLX 2015...any feedback?



## Pumuki (Sep 3, 2014)

Hello! I'm looking to upgrade my Trek 3700 hardtail (16" frame with 26" wheels) to a lighter hardtail with better specs and 27.5/29" wheels for XC riding. Has anyone tried the 2015 Trek Cali SLX, or a past version of this model? Any thoughts or feedback? (I'm 5'6", btw)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## chaffdb (May 21, 2014)

My fiancé fairly recently started riding a 2013 Trek Cali SL (Trek Bicycle) and she loves it. She is about 5'8" with long legs and a shorter torso, and the 17" frame, which was the largest made in '13, fits ok but is on the smaller side. She is fairly near the min. insertion point on the seat post, for what it's worth, and could have ridden the next size up if it had been available. However, she is happy now and that is most important. It was a huge step up from her previous bike. She really likes the 29" wheels so far and the quality of the bike and components and has no complaints yet.

Although the '13 Cali SL is spec'd somewhat similar to the '15 SLX (and much more like the '14 SLX than the '14 SL) with Deore or better parts and a Reba fork, it has the curved top tube like the '14 Cali's rather than the straight top tube of the '15's. I'm not sure how different the frames are otherwise as I have not compared the geometry charts. The new Skye models keep the curved top tube.

I hope that helps a little. If you have any specific questions, let me know and I will try to answer or ask my fiancé for her to answer.


----------



## Pumuki (Sep 3, 2014)

*Thanks for the feedback! *

Hello, and thank you so much for the feedback! I managed to get a hold of a 2015 Superfly test bike, which has the exact same frame (identical dimensions and angles) as the 2015 Cali SLX. The wheels are 29ers and all I can say is that the bike rides like a dream. I was 100% convinced after only a few minutes. It climbs very efficiently (even in rocky terrain), handles great (even in tight corners), and rolls over everything, allowing me to enjoy the ride more than ever. I've already placed an order for the 2015 Cali SLX (17.5" frame with 29" wheels). I'm 5'5", so it makes perfect sense for your fiance to use one size up for the frame.

Again, thank you very much for taking the time to write back. Knowing that your fiance is happy with the Cali and its 29" wheels sets my mind at ease.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

^^Congrats! Hope you have many happy miles together.


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

I'd love to hear your feedback once you get it out in the wild. I'm bike hunting for my wife and this one's in the running.


----------



## tpickle678 (Dec 8, 2014)

I recently just received an early Christmas present in the form of a Trek Skye SLX.. I haven't taken it on any trails yet but I am 5'0" and it fits me perfectly. Test road it at the local trek store and took it home courtesy of my fiance. I would have gotten the Skye SL but decided to upgrade to the SLX because of the difference in forks.

(new to mtb but I use to race motocross, so hoping I will catch on quick)

Enjoy your new bike! It was hard to choose. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pumuki (Sep 3, 2014)

BigVaz said:


> I'd love to hear your feedback once you get it out in the wild. I'm bike hunting for my wife and this one's in the running.


I've had the Trek Cali SLX for a few months and I LOVE it. Great ride, very solid on bumpy downhills, great for climbing, easy to manoeuvre on tight turns, responsive breaks/gears, and absolutely no technical issues. The 29" wheels are fantastic...they ride over just about anything and are so much more forgiving than my old 26" wheels. Oh, and it's easy on the eyes.  The only drawback: the white grips, which are super comfortable, but needless to say, they don't stay clean.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

My daughter (12 yr old) is 151cm tall, ie just under 5".
Here she is on her 2015 Trek Cali, 17.5" frame. She has had it since middle October and absolutely loves it. It was for her a real game changer as far as racing went (she improved remarkably), granted it is bigger and 2kg lighter than her old bike. But like every new bike it is also a motivation booster.



















Looking forward to this season and seeing how she goes


----------

